# Lightning



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

What are you guys using for lighting around the perimeter of your location/house/shelter. Been running an idea of using Solar panel system to run LED light bars (automotive style) lights which are 12 V slim and easily mountable with basic metal work or by using hardware that comes with them.






I have a 50" curved one on my truck now which is a cheap China made thing but for $90 it's un-really bright any other ideas are appreciated I have to run the lights all around and want something bright. That I can turn on with a switch versus those cheap LED motion lights


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure I have seem anyone wanting to use auto bar lights for perimeter lighting purposes here. maybe tell us a little more as to why this route.....and a tip.... you will get a much warmer welcome and perhaps input if we know a little about who you are. Just barging in with a question sometimes raises the eyebrow here. Try again in the New Member Into thread


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

I like the idea. You could power them with some cheap wall warts too.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

And I figured auto lights because 
1. They are 12-24V compatible so I can run them off a solar set up without a inverter
2. I can get a ton of them for cheap especially the cube style(around $8 a piece) 
3. Small and easy to mount anywhere
4. Extremely durable and weather proof 
5. BRIGHT AF for the size


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If things get bad I wouldn't want the place lit. It basically announces "we've got power" and suggests food. I'm going for more of a "gray man" approach.

For normal security I went with lots of led motion lighting hooked to 120v.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Not really planning for a SHTF scenario more just looking for better ways to keep intruders from wanting to enter my property trying to steal from my shop or around my property. No one will run up to a place to try and steal stuff when it is lit like a football field and has security cameras around it. Not when you can go a block away and break in without being seen


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

That and if anyone is dumb enough to try after that I won't have trouble seeing them in the light versus them running in the dark and my half blind self trying to see


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Pretty good idea. Those things are super bright. I wonder how long a car battery will run a few of those for?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Flood lights with motion detectors. Solar lights in landscaping.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Pretty good idea. Those things are super bright. I wonder how long a car battery will run a few of those for?


I've ran 2 54" bars off my truck battery for 5 hours before it died while fishing before so they last a while off a good battery


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> I've ran 2 54" bars off my truck battery for 5 hours before it died while fishing before so they last a while off a good battery


Good to know. This seems like a no brainer to me. You could have an off grid solution to light up your shop area for fairly cheap. I really like this idea and may try it myself. Added bonus is those led last 10x longer than expensive security type bulbs while using less electricity.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Exactly Arklatex. I just checked eBay as a reference you can buy 10 cubes at $100 add that to a solar setup if you already have one and you have 10 lights for about the same price as about 2 decent security lights.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When you're finished, if you can post a picture, I'd appreciate it. I like the idea.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll keep this thread going as I work on it and get the funds up first things first I have to clear some land and find out where I plan on putting things


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am intrigued. I would like to know more as you go also.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> Exactly Arklatex. I just checked eBay as a reference you can buy 10 cubes at $100 add that to a solar setup if you already have one and you have 10 lights for about the same price as about 2 decent security lights.


Post a link to these light cubes. I'm moving my smaller solar system to the shop and was planning to use it for the lighting.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Post a link to these light cubes. I'm moving my smaller solar system to the shop and was planning to use it for the lighting.


http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/271869690193


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> 10x 18W CREE LED Work Light Bar Flood Driving Lamp Offroad 4WD SUV Boat Jeep Ute | eBay


thanks


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

No problem


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea, you may be on to something here. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Just thought of the way to mount them as well.












just drill out the mounting hole and spray with flat black or OD green or brown whichever works best for your area. Speaker wire would be perfect for the power wire as well thinking bout burying some PVC to run the wires in so I don't have to worry bout them hanging in the trees and squirrels messing with them


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

And that paint is just what I have ton of laying around so I'm not worried bout that price if that's on some guys minds. You can use paint for a dollar if you prefer I just like that truck bed liner for outside metal objects


----------

